

Show HN: Australian GovData Exposed - kranzky
http://australian.govdata.exposed/

======
kranzky
Written for the recent GovHack down here. Integrates spatial data from many
disparate gub'mnt departments, and displays as a Tweetable heatmap.

I find these ones rather interesting, but you can make your own too:

Average Taxable Income vs. Average Donations to Charity
([http://australian.govdata.exposed?q=-33.86726011483213+151.2...](http://australian.govdata.exposed?q=-33.86726011483213+151.2010154724121+10+227+255+0+0+233+0+0+255))

Adults who are Divorced vs. Homes with Six Children or More
([http://australian.govdata.exposed?q=-33.865977283552276+151....](http://australian.govdata.exposed?q=-33.865977283552276+151.076904296875+11+105+255+128+128+220+128+255+200))

Public Toilets with Baby Change vs. People Aged 0 - 4
([http://australian.govdata.exposed?q=-37.79925451435619+144.9...](http://australian.govdata.exposed?q=-37.79925451435619+144.9608612060547+11+304+255+0+0+5+0+0+255))

I also JSON-ified all the data I processed and threw it up as a static API at
the following URL:

[http://api.govdata.exposed/](http://api.govdata.exposed/)

Comments most welcome!

